# New EU VAT regulation = R.I.P. Prodyon | 24 Hours Sale



## prodyon (Dec 30, 2014)

Dear Prodyon customers,
dear visitors,

as some of you may alread know, there is a new official VAT regulation coming from the European Union.
In short it means: "Pay your VAT (Taxes) in the country your customer ordered your product from!".
And this is no joke - unfortunately. This new regulation is valid from on the 1st of January 2015.

http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/25/eus-new-vatmoss-rules-could-create-a-vatmess-for-startups/

*What does this mean for Prodyon?*

Prodyon is a one-man company founded and operated by me, a small businessman. I simply can´t be bothered to register in 28 (!) countries for VAT, nor am i a qualified "data processor" like bigger multinational companies.I dont have the manpower, time and technical possibilities to validate customer´s location and all other required things upon checkout.Besides this the effort is simply too giant for me, and i wouldn´t have time for anything else then. 

Until all these issues have been sorted (hopefully) i have to shut down Prodyon AGAIN in terms of selling products... 
The site will be left online and i will continue to give support, answer e-mails and so on.But you won´t be able to buy anything from me starting on the 1st of January 2015.

*So this is it - my last call to action: Help spreading the word about this last 24-hour sale!* (Well, around 36 hours to be precise).

Since i have no clue on when i can sell digital products again, this might be the definate last chance to order something from me. (And for me maybe the last chance to earn something from all the hard work).

*EMISSION:SYLENTH | $2.95
THE ORGANIST | $2.95
LIFTOR | $3.95
VOTOX XS | $4.95
SHORTNOISE | $4.95
ELEKTRONO | $3.95
SHORTNOISE II | $9.95*

Head over to http://www.prodyon.net to read more and to order your desired products.

Please tell it your friends, your family or even your pets. Just spread the word, please. Hard times are coming...
You can also decide to donate any amount of money to Prodyon. Your help is really appreciated. Thank you!

The site will be left online and i will continue to give support, answer e-mails and so on.
But you won´t be able to buy anything from me starting on the 1st of January 2015.

Unfortunately my launch into 2015 is ruined since i have no idea on how to survive from now on if i dont find a solution in the future. 

Well, i will investigate.

*I wish you, your family and your friends a shining new year 2015!*

Dennis
CEO Prodyon


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi dennis,

why not sell digital goods via services that take care of all that tax stuff e.g. http://www.shareit.com/ ?

Marco


----------



## d.healey (Dec 30, 2014)

You only need to register for VAT if you have sales over the VAT threshold, last time I checked this was £70000 in the UK but I think it may have increased. If you're making less you can voluntarily register but it's only really worthwhile if you want to claim back VAT on purchases. Obviously I don't know how much you are making but if you're at the threshold I would imagine it's worth paying someone to sort out all the VAT stuff for you rather than closing down your business.


----------



## musicformedia (Dec 30, 2014)

TotalComposure @ Wed Dec 31 said:


> You only need to register for VAT if you have sales over the VAT threshold, last time I checked this was £70000 in the UK but I think it may have increased. If you're making less you can voluntarily register but it's only really worthwhile if you want to claim back VAT on purchases. Obviously I don't know how much you are making but if you're at the threshold I would imagine it's worth paying someone to sort out all the VAT stuff for you rather than closing down your business.



Not correct. That used to be the case, but new EU rules coming in January 2015 means that there is no longer a threshold for selling digital items. You *must* charge the customer their country's VAT rate on all digital purchases, and then send it back to their country at the end of the year. 

This means that if you live in Europe, you can no longer buy from the US stores and get VAT free purchases. Every company, no matter where they are based, has to charge the customer's VAT rate on their digital purchase or they will face severe fines.

If you're European, you should buy any music software you want before Jan 2015 otherwise you'll be paying VAT on the price (which is fine if you're VAT registered)


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 30, 2014)

Just another step in hurting the music industry . This hurts both the buyer and seller in the long run . Sorry to hear you are closing your doors Dennis. Best of luck to you in the future.


----------



## paoling (Dec 30, 2014)

It's totally strange in my opinion... I'm selling through Fastspring as many of other people here. What I get from Fastspring is a Bank Transfer with all the taxes already cut off. Fastspring pays the taxes and I get just the revenue which I must declare at the end of the year (not for the VAT but for the normal taxes).
I'm seeing that you sell through Sampleism: shouldn't they have to take care if the problem??


----------



## Astronaut FX (Dec 30, 2014)

Would selling through Time + Space be an option for you. (My apologies if you've already thought of that…just trying to help!)


----------



## d.healey (Dec 30, 2014)

musicformedia @ Tue Dec 30 said:


> Not correct. That used to be the case, but new EU rules coming in January 2015 means that there is no longer a threshold for selling digital items. You *must* charge the customer their country's VAT rate on all digital purchases, and then send it back to their country at the end of the year.
> 
> This means that if you live in Europe, you can no longer buy from the US stores and get VAT free purchases. Every company, no matter where they are based, has to charge the customer's VAT rate on their digital purchase or they will face severe fines.
> 
> If you're European, you should buy any music software you want before Jan 2015 otherwise you'll be paying VAT on the price (which is fine if you're VAT registered)



Ah feck... Looks like I'm going to have to take my site offline too until I sort out the VAT stuff on it.


----------



## prodyon (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes, it is really bad and the whole situation is too unclear and unsafe for me at the moment. (I guess not only for me).
Hopefully things will change in 2015... but currently i wouldn´t count on that.

Thanks for all your support over the years and for bearing my mistakes!
I will see if i can find a way out of this dilemma in the next few months.

But for now: I wish everyone a happy new year!


----------



## prodyon (Dec 30, 2014)

Some people reported download problems. That was due to a problematic download script on my servers. Has been fixed hopefully. If anyone is still experiencing trouble - please send me an e-mail.

Thanks !


----------



## d.healey (Dec 30, 2014)

People of the UK, please consider signing this petition against these EU regulations:

https://www.change.org/p/vince-cable-mp ... l-products

Thanks you


----------



## olajideparis (Dec 30, 2014)

There is hope, here is a solution that looks promising. http://www.woothemes.com/2014/12/handli ... ocommerce/


----------



## Biome_Digital (Dec 30, 2014)

Actually, there is a loophole. Just don't be an "E-service" as they call it. If you have "more than minimum human intervention" as they call it, you don't need to register for VAT. 

If you really are a businessman you will see what to do here.  

I also thought I had to stop selling on my own website, but I don't. The ridiculous new rules create more work for me but I will carry on!


----------



## d.healey (Dec 30, 2014)

Biome_Digital @ Tue Dec 30 said:


> Actually, there is a loophole. Just don't be an "E-service" as they call it. If you have "more than minimum human intervention" as they call it, you don't need to register for VAT.


Ooo clever


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 30, 2014)

musicformedia @ Wed 31 Dec said:


> new EU rules coming in January 2015 means that there is no longer a threshold for selling digital items. You *must* charge the customer their country's VAT rate on all digital purchases, and then send it back to their country at the end of the year.
> 
> This means that if you live in Europe, you can no longer buy from the US stores and get VAT free purchases. Every company, no matter where they are based, has to charge the customer's VAT rate on their digital purchase or they will face severe fines.



I wonder how the EU will enforce VAT collection on vendors operating outside the European Union? I imagine they'll be sending a lot of fines to vendors outside the EU, but that most of these won't be paid. Maybe they'll block websites of non-compliant vendors?


----------



## macteacher (Dec 30, 2014)

Best of luck Dennis!

Thanks for the sale, great value here!

Hope that you have the opportunity to build more products to share.


----------



## Biome_Digital (Dec 30, 2014)

TotalComposure @ Tue Dec 30 said:


> Biome_Digital @ Tue Dec 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, there is a loophole. Just don't be an "E-service" as they call it. If you have "more than minimum human intervention" as they call it, you don't need to register for VAT.
> ...



:mrgreen: 

I must admit I did panic at first as I only found out about this a couple of weeks ago. But there are always ways. I do think what the EU is doing is a sick joke and they have no idea of the effects of this (or maybe they do?), probably. 

Still, sign all petitions as they have, do & will help!


----------



## prodyon (Dec 30, 2014)

Biome_Digital @ Tue Dec 30 said:


> Actually, there is a loophole. Just don't be an "E-service" as they call it. If you have "more than minimum human intervention" as they call it, you don't need to register for VAT.
> 
> If you really are a businessman you will see what to do here.
> 
> I also thought I had to stop selling on my own website, but I don't. The ridiculous new rules create more work for me but I will carry on!



I will see what 2015 holds in for me. Perhaps the whole thing is simply not worth all the extra effort and work... we will see.


----------



## d.healey (Dec 31, 2014)

Dennis have you looked into selling on sampleism.com?


----------



## Samulis (Dec 31, 2014)

Dennis, man... you have my complete and utter sympathy and agreement.

I spent several insomnia-riddled hours (1-5 AM) trying to come up with some excuse out of it... read every single 12pt Times New Roman document on the EC website regarding the changes. Nothing aside from maybe Biome Digital's suggestion seems to have any merit. I'd absolutely hate to stop selling to the EU, but I'm not quite about to turn to having to make people wait until I can e-mail with them over every single order. It's unfair to the customer and I know already that my OCD would have me up at this exact hour (5 AM) checking my e-mail every night...

I honestly can't understand on what right they can tax someone who isn't a citizen, resident, or even visitor of the EU. This is, of course, aside from the point for anyone in the EU; just having to report their VAT regardless of threshold is beyond cruel for the small business, all else aside. Do we all have to dress up as Indians and throw the web packets into the sea or something? (I feel like a fife and drums library would be handy right about now...)

Hopefully maybe I will get some sleep after wasting half the night trying to figure out this darn mess... best of luck to everyone else out there struggling with this problem; January 1st will be a very sad day for the world of VI's.


----------



## IFM (Dec 31, 2014)

This is sad as I love these small developers. I hope that everyone can find a solution. I just purchased some of your titles Dennis. 

Chris


----------



## procreative (Dec 31, 2014)

The way I understand it is the following:

1. You are required to charge VAT to EU Customers at the % rate that applies in their country, if they are outside of the EU then you will not have to charge VAT.

2. You are required to obtain two methods of proof of their residence and if they are VAT registered verify their number as you can then sell without VAT.

Several issues remain, one of the suggested methods to verify them is IP address and as we know this is very inaccurate, especially if they are bogus.

Apparently if you can prove your business does not wholly run on an automated basis you are exempt. So the trick is to find a way to do this.

See here http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/smal ... ormed.html

It is an unholy mess, hopefully the campaigners will succeed.

The EU is an unelected dictatorship hell-bent on destroying every EU country, run by failed politicians probably to fund their own expense accounts.

The only way round it for small developers is to offer their libraries on USB sticks, that way its no longer a digital e-service.


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 31, 2014)

TotalComposure @ Tue Dec 30 said:


> People of the UK, please consider signing this petition against these EU regulations:
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/vince-cable-mp ... l-products
> 
> Thanks you



I'm for the old school way of storming the castle and beheading leaders. Two things they are great at are raising taxes and creating new ones.


----------



## TGV (Dec 31, 2014)

procreative @ Wed Dec 31 said:


> The EU is an unelected dictatorship hell-bent on destroying every EU country, run by failed politicians probably to fund their own expense accounts.


That is not true. First, part of the EU is elected, and the final decisions are made by the heads of government, who are also (indirectly) elected. Second, this kind of regulation is the side-effect of bureaucracy, nothing more, nothing less. Time for a (sad) anecdote:

A friend of mine was a commuter, and his line also had a stop next to the ministry of education. One day he overheard a couple of civil servants discussing plans to increase the minimum number of pupils required for a school to receive funding. They were happy for the guy that had proposed this measure, since it had landed on the desk of the minister himself, as that was the highest goal a civil servant had in his life. This boded well for his career. Pity for the schools in small neighbourhoods that would have to close, and remote villages that would no longer attract young families.

Measures like MOSS are not discussed in all detail by politicians. They just receive a brief description of a 2,000 page proposal, think two seconds about their constituents and give the green light. The EU should fire 50% (or more) of its civil servants and concentrate on what's useful.


----------



## d.healey (Dec 31, 2014)

Well it turns out the loophole is no good if you are just planning to send out the download emails manually. Have a look at the table on this page under 'Defining electronically supplied'
https://www.gov.uk/government/publicati ... l-services

Another possible loophole however is that if you make your products "free" there is obviously no VAT to pay, but you can charge for a digital service license which is exempt from the VAT rules, this might be an option for some businesses.


----------



## Samulis (Dec 31, 2014)

Or perhaps something to do with donationware? Technically the people are just throwing you money and you just happen to be throwing them things in return.


----------



## 667 (Dec 31, 2014)

Grabbed Shortnoise 2 and Electrono. (Already own Shortnoise 1) Obviously value on this at $14 is pretty much the best deal of the year.

Great sounds in these libs, Dennis-- some of the most wonderful synth textures to be found here! Really remind me of some great old modular patches (reminds me of N0DE actually). 

Hope you figure out a solution to this VAT issue.


----------



## procreative (Dec 31, 2014)

TGV @ Wed Dec 31 said:


> That is not true. First, part of the EU is elected, and the final decisions are made by the heads of government, who are also (indirectly) elected. Second, this kind of regulation is the side-effect of bureaucracy, nothing more, nothing less.



Which part of the EU is elected? Not the ones who actually vote on legislation. MEPs are like members of the house of lords in the UK, they can make lots of noise about bills but ultimately cannot influence them much. 

And I stand by "failed politicians" e.g. Neil Kinnock, could not make it as Labour leader then suddenly he is a europhile with expense account to match.

The EU seems destined to try to destroy borders in its quest for a "unified europe" which sounds rather like something spouted by a certain dictator 70 years ago.

When the UK signed up in the 70s we were lied to, it was mean't to be a trade partnership as the EEC, its now a european government by stealth.

Freedom of movement, increased bureaucracy, constant meddling in local laws and judicial processes.

Thank god the UK opted out of the Euro, evidence you cannot apply one rule across multiple economies.


----------



## Biome_Digital (Dec 31, 2014)

procreative @ Wed Dec 31 said:


> TGV @ Wed Dec 31 said:
> 
> 
> > That is not true. First, part of the EU is elected, and the final decisions are made by the heads of government, who are also (indirectly) elected. Second, this kind of regulation is the side-effect of bureaucracy, nothing more, nothing less.
> ...



I am with you on that. You know how to VOTE when the time comes. Although it will get rigged I am sure. ~o)


----------



## Biome_Digital (Dec 31, 2014)

TotalComposure @ Wed Dec 31 said:


> Well it turns out the loophole is no good if you are just planning to send out the download emails manually. Have a look at the table on this page under 'Defining electronically supplied'
> https://www.gov.uk/government/publicati ... l-services



I have already read this and the thing is it contradicts itself. The table says "_*Link to online content or download sent by manual email*_" This is in plain contradiction to the rest of the text! Whoever put that on the end is an idiot!! :evil: 

Here is their definition of an e-service for which the new rules will apply:

"This covers e-services which are automatically delivered over the internet, or an electronic network, where there is _minimal or no human intervention_. In practice, this means:

Where the sale of the digital content is *entirely automatic* - for eg a customer clicks the ‘buy now’ button on a website and the:

content downloads onto their device
customer receives an _*automated*_ e-mail containing the content
Where the sale of the digital content is _*essentially automatic*_, and the small amount of manual process involved does not change the nature of the supply from an e-service. Examples of sales that are essentially automatic are where a customer clicks a “buy now” button on the website and the seller receives a notification and clicks a button, which :

_*automatically sends an e-mail*_ containing the digital content to the customer
_*produces an e-mail pre-populated* with the customer’s details followed by the seller attaching the digital content and clicking ‘send’_
All e-services that are electronically supplied in the ways outlined above are categorised as ‘digital services’ and are covered by the rule change."

Now, I will be sending emails that are NOT pre-populated with the customers details and it will in no way be automatic. I will write a personal email to the customer and for fill their order manually (with my hands on the keyboard!).


----------



## Robym (Jan 1, 2015)

I checked fastspring and it clearly states:

"EASY TAX MANAGEMENT

Avoid the hassle of managing taxes. FastSpring handles tax collection, compliance and payments on your behalf, including U.S. state taxes and European Union’s Value-Added Tax (VAT)."

also

it handles storage up to 5gigs per item and

it's only 5.9% + $.95 per transaction...

i was already looking into this for my upcoming store, i think Cinesamples and Hybridtwo among others use this, and it coud be an option to avoid problems with the new EU VAT regulations...

can anyone confirm please?

Happy new year


----------



## d.healey (Jan 1, 2015)

What about using BitCoin?


----------



## Robym (Jan 1, 2015)

No matter how you get the payment, you will have to show your accounts to the TAX office, hence pay taxes and also VAT, to be paid in each country...

Fastspring seems it can collect payments for you minus TAXES and VAT and pay for you in each country....

Can any fastspring user (or any similar service) confirm this 100%?

thanks


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 1, 2015)

Isn't this how we can help starving children, wounded Puppies and Kittens, all while feeding the little people....
I just paid VAT and Shipping on a DSP bundle even though it is a download.

As long as developers I admire get some of the cash after European Kings and Queens do, it's all good...
I also support our wealthy redistributors in their quest to end world hunger, and regulate the Earths Temperature, so what if they skim the profits, they are saving us from ourselves and teaching the world how to sing in perfect harmony....

Bless our wealthy elites...


----------



## d.healey (Jan 1, 2015)

BitCoins are VAT exempt in the UK, this hasn't been mentioned in the new legislation

Have you seen this?


----------



## Robym (Jan 2, 2015)

Dennis,

I am 99% certain i am going to use Fastspring (i am not an affiliate, believe me)...
i don't think there are many cons. I think you should look into it before closing down.

in their website they state:

"FastSpring is a United States-based seller of digital goods. EU laws require FastSpring to charge VAT Tax (sales tax) on purchases of electronically delivered products for buyers based in the European Union. FastSpring is required to charge VAT Tax at the VAT rate of the buyer's country.

*VAT taxes are reported and paid to the EU by FastSpring.* The invoice we provide to you at purchase completion will include the VAT amount as well as the FastSpring VAT ID.

For more information on VAT Tax, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Value_added_tax.

FastSpring is registered with the EU through a special scheme setup for companies outside the EU. "

worth trying...


----------



## Telos (Jan 2, 2015)

>This means that if you live in Europe, you can no longer buy from the US stores and get VAT free purchases. Every company, no matter where they are based, has to charge the customer's VAT rate on their digital purchase or they will face severe fines. 

The EU has no jurisdiction over countries outside the EU, so they have no power to tell tell companies from the US (or any other non-EU country) to pay them VAT. Nor do they have the power to levie fines on such companies. However, some companies that do business in the EU may decide to comply with EU rules.

Having followed the typically botched introduction of this new rule, I have to say that many aspects of it are very unclear. (Personally I think this new law is outrageous and should be fought every step of the way.)


----------



## lpuser (Jan 3, 2015)

It seems there is something that Fastspring etc. are ALL MISSING, but (gladly) so far nobody has started a lawsuit.

The ruling clearly states that VAT *must* be *included* in the sales price advertised in the shops. This means that that shop *must* determine where the customer resides (even without knowing) - which is technically challenging and not always possible.
Even lawyers have no idea so far how this will be managable since a customer could be on holidays in the US but reside in Sweden, so the VAT of Sweden must be applied.

Then the shop has to display the *final sales price* including VAT *before* you go to the checkout.

Most currently solutions have a simple "plus VAT" information added to their price tags, which is considered inappropriate because the customer cannot see the real price (it is added only during checkout and mostly after registration).

The only solution is to charge the same price regardless of the different VAT numbers for each country, which could like to price increases in order to cope with higher VAT plus all the overhead.

So far, I think this is the most ridiculous, stupid ruling ever! And I am totally upset that not any media so far has reported about this!

To be honest, I am checking if there is any chance to start a petition in order to make the public (and the politicians) aware of the issue and to stop sending small companies into bankruptcy just because they all want to cash in on the big guys.


----------



## lpuser (Jan 3, 2015)

Telos @ Fri Jan 02 said:


> The EU has no jurisdiction over countries outside the EU, so they have no power to tell tell companies from the US (or any other non-EU country) to pay them VAT.



You are totally wrong with your assumption, I am sorry to say.

All companies from abroad who wish to sell electronic goods MUST comply to the EU rulings - no matter how stupid we think they are. It is not a question if a company "wants to", it is a simply must-do.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jan 3, 2015)

Maybe if we dump a bunch of tea into a harbor this will all go away. o-[][]-o


----------



## HeDa (Jan 3, 2015)

prodyon @ Tue Dec 30 said:


> Unfortunately my launch into 2015 is ruined since i have no idea on how to survive from now on if i dont find a solution in the future.
> 
> Well, i will investigate.
> 
> ...



Hi Dennis
I think the rules don't apply if you sell the goods manually, if the shop system doesn't deliver the digital downloads directly automatically. 

So I would like to ask.. what if when a purchase is made, you receive an email and then you manually send an email to the customer with links for the downloads? This is an inconvenience for the customer for sure, but at least you don't have to close the shop.


----------



## ProtectedRights (Jan 5, 2015)

HeDa @ Sat Jan 03 said:


> So I would like to ask.. what if when a purchase is made, you receive an email and then you manually send an email to the customer with links for the downloads? This is an inconvenience for the customer for sure, but at least you don't have to close the shop.



I don't think that this "cheap trick" would work.

Anyway, some of his product links now lead to Sampleism, apparently he's starting a cooperation. If it works, very well. 

(I only wish he had asked/searched for alternatives earlier, instead of posting yet another out-of-business-sale-but-hey-not-really. This is just really odd for the customers.)


----------



## Robym (Jan 6, 2015)

I made a few purchases since the start of the new year and prices haven't changed, from american shops or european ones (not teling names)
i'm in UK, i should have seen some differences in how the shopping experience is handled or some VAT alerts etc..., but instead..nada... is this law actually enforced? do all developers know about it?


----------



## Pasticcio (Jan 6, 2015)

Robym @ Tue Jan 06 said:


> I made a few purchases since the start of the new year and prices haven't changed, from american shops or european ones (not teling names)
> i'm in UK, i should have seen some differences in how the shopping experience is handled or some VAT alerts etc..., but instead..nada... is this law actually enforced? do all developers know about it?



I've seen changes, my VAT is now steady 25%(which is the tax we pay in sweden) instead of spreading between 19-25%.


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Jan 6, 2015)

If the seller is using eJunkie, you won't see any change right now. Unfortunately (despite the issue has been notified a long time ago to them) they made just a slight change few days ago and all old prices are VAT gross.


----------



## HardyP (Jan 6, 2015)

To be honest, for me the whole thing became very questionable, when I read the passage that there has been no communication about this by the national legislative.
This whole issue can only come into place, if it is translated into national right (BTW, the same as for any new regulation _within_ the EU). This would also explain, why there is small to non coverage in the media.

I guess that this VAT collecting thing may be one of the preparations for TTIP, and EU might only sign this this, if the US agrees on enforcing these kind of rulings...


----------



## GdT (Jan 6, 2015)

Casey Edwards @ Sat Jan 03 said:


> Maybe if we dump a bunch of tea into a harbor this will all go away. o-[][]-o


Hmmm! What next? Sony collecting royalties for DPRK?
>8o


----------



## marcotronic (Jan 7, 2015)

Just came across this in another forum:

http://tamebay.com/2015/01/4-ways-to-co ... tmoss.html

Seems you don't have to comply with the new VAT shit when you send out the download links to your items manually  (See point 2 - "Go manual")

Marco


----------



## d.healey (Jan 7, 2015)

marcotronic @ Wed Jan 07 said:


> Just came across this in another forum:
> 
> http://tamebay.com/2015/01/4-ways-to-co ... tmoss.html
> 
> ...


I think this was mentioned on page 1


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Jan 9, 2015)

This "back to the '90s" thing will not work in a long term point of view. If you have very few transactions, you can manage it, otherwise you'll spend more days sending emails than creating new products.


----------



## soniccouture (Jan 11, 2015)

I suppose the question is - how will they know if links are sent out manually? Anyone could set an automated system to send out a link sometime within 24 hours of ordering, at a random point, with a human-sounding non-automated type message in it. I'm not sure what the difference would really be?

additionally, a company could offer some added-value human services with every purchase - like a free consultation setup email chat within 14 days of purchase, in which the company checks with the customer if they are having any problems and if they are getting the most out of the product.

Of course, another way of phrasing that would be 'support' and we all already offer it, but perhaps if it were rebranded as an extra human service... maybe the VAT guys would like it.


Just some thoughts
James


----------



## marcotronic (Jan 11, 2015)

Luca Capozzi @ Fri Jan 09 said:


> This "back to the '90s" thing will not work in a long term point of view. If you have very few transactions, you can manage it, otherwise you'll spend more days sending emails than creating new products.



haha, if you have so many orders which would take longer to answer manually than producing new products you have a damn well running business I would say. Then you could easily hire someone extra to send out the orders manually 

Marco


----------

